# Unaccompanied Minors: When will parents learn?



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

It happens many times a week. The ride request shows an elementary, middle or high school dropoff or pickup. An unaccompanied minor (age 10 to 17) appears at your car. This is refusal time! Picking up unaccompanied minors is against ALL of Uber’s policies and terms of service and parents and adult account holders know this. Why do they continue to order rides for their children? Why do they give access to their Uber accounts to their minor children? Every driver who transports an unaccompanied minor us taking a BIG chance toward deactivation, or possibly a criminal charge for “alleged” inappropriate “behavior” reported by a minor whether it happened or not. I have had attempts from unaccompanied minors from age 6 to 13 to 17 and refused them all. Parents using Uber MUST learn to use the app responsibly rather than allowing the minor male and female children to ride with Uber drivers who are inevitably complete strangers to their children and to them. Anything can happen from Point A to Point B. If you like driving for Uber and you cherish your freedom, do the right thing and Don’t be a victim!


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Parents who leave for work without waking up their kid to go to school with them. We all know who they are and their priorities. The kid doesn’t even register with those parents. It’s quite sad but keep the drama for your mama I have real pax to pick up.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Have you ever gotten the upset phone call from “Mom” (calling from work or from home (with a car in the driveway) saying that Junior or Katy needs a ride to school. “They take an Uber every day to and from school. Why do you have to be the bad driver and refuse them. I will give you 5 stars and a tip?”


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Have you ever gotten the upset phone call from "Mom" (calling from work or from home (with a car in the driveway) saying that Junior or Katy needs a ride to school. "They take an Uber every day to and from school. Why do you have to be the bad driver and refuse them. I will give you 5 stars and a tip?"


No but I have received the texts. I ignore the texter, pull up to the kids crack the window and ask where is mom. They usually &#129335;‍♀ shrug and I tell them they must bring an adult to ride Uber. After another &#129335;‍♀ shrug I cancel unaccompanied minors. High schoolers should know better, some show attitude once they realize they can't ride. Parents should be ashamed for passing off a parental assignment to a subcontractor. The drama that comes with the inconvenience caused by cancelling their ride should be lesson enough, but Uber allows them to repeat offend.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

As long as drivers keep taking them - we will keep getting them.
I think I am the only driver in my city that refused kids and babies with no seats


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

theMezz said:


> As long as drivers keep taking them - we will keep getting them.
> I think I am the only driver in my city that refused kids and babies with no seats


You wouldn't want to ride share with an irresponsible adult, there's nothing to gain.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

It's not just a policy but in many states, including California, it's a law.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

At high schools, the minor that accessed their parents’ account and ordered the ride normally gave between 5-6 friends to load into your vehicle. At the time of your refusal to transport the minors, you may be presented with unbecoming verbal behavior by the refused and “dissed” minor. Just explain it text the policy to their phone and report the incident to Uber Support. This way there is a record just in case the adult or parental account holder tries to recover the cancellation fee by targeting the driver with lies or other deceptions. In certain cases, sadly, you will have to cover your rear end, gracefully.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.


I always ask potential pax to provide one of the following:

In-state, fully-valid driver's license
Valid or expired, undamaged, U.S. passport
Certificate of Naturalization or Citizenship 
Government employee ID (city, county, state or federal)
U.S. military ID or military dependent ID
Valid foreign passport
Matricula Consular (Mexican Consular Identification)


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

theMezz said:


> As long as drivers keep taking them - we will keep getting them.
> I think I am the only driver in my city that refused kids and babies with no seats


I feel that way too!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.


Unaccompanied Minors can call a cab or call a friend with a license and car, or get stay-at-home Moms or Dads to turn off the TV and drive the family car that is insured, gassed up and parked in the driveway. Whatever happened to taking the school bus from home to school and school to home at the taxpayers expense, or public transportation, or have they ever tried Walking?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Unaccompanied Minors can call a cab


Aren't cab drivers more pervy than Uber drivers though?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When every rideshare driver starts reading UP.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

there is profit to be made at those school.
what i used to do when i drove passengers .
get the ping accept it see its the school. park close by . walk to the school click arrived . wait 5 minutes call the passenger just hang up . collect 5 . wait for your next ping continue the process . i used to get 1 or 2 of these daily . why not get paid 5 or 10 bucks to take walk .
no car seats for children . you see them coming outside no car seat drive off where they cant see you wait 5 call hang up no need to eveer answer them . collect 5 move on.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Are you serious? 
Ian Richard Markham said:
If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.

You're not serious. That was a joke, right? So if a 13 year old or a 17 year old unaccompanied minor gets in your car and you transport them, and later they report that you said or did something inappropriate, would that not be a concern for you, since you will have already violated Uber guidelines which could get you permanently deactivated, not to mention any possible criminal action agaibst you.

Thus is why I noted that yours was a joke response.

Nuff said.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Aren't cab drivers more pervy than Uber drivers though?


Yes, but cab drivers don't get deactivated by Uber.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Yes, but cab drivers don't get deactivated by Uber.


Correct but they are susceptible to the same types of liability.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Are you serious?
> Ian Richard Markham said:
> If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.
> 
> You're not serious. That was a joke, right?


When I see his profile pic I think wow there goes Mr. Xavier Breath.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Youburr said:


> Mr. Xavier Breath.


That's pretty good


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

Uber and Lyft could put a stop to this by following their own rules and deactivating the RIDER’S account. They can trace back prior rides booked on an account and see prior obvious minor rides being booked and then deactivate the DRIVERS who accepted those rides.

But they WANT those rides, just like the kids without car seats.

The companies could put a stop to it but won’t. Just play CYA and put all the risk and responsibilities on us.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

8,099 lifetime trips of which probably 300 were unaccompanied minors or groups of unaccompanied minors. I even had these 11 year olds try and swipe my JUUL right off the charger once. But never had an incident. For that matter I've only recieved one complaint in my entire career and that was for wreckless driving which I totally deserved I might add.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

I drove somebody that looked to be 16 or 17 years old at most.

Turned out she was a DOCTOR! A pediatrician. 

It sucks getting so old everyone looks like a kid.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> It happens many times a week. The ride request shows an elementary, middle or high school dropoff or pickup. An unaccompanied minor (age 10 to 17) appears at your car. This is refusal time! Picking up unaccompanied minors is against ALL of Uber's policies and terms of service and parents and adult account holders know this. Why do they continue to order rides for their children? Why do they give access to their Uber accounts to their minor children? Every driver who transports an unaccompanied minor us taking a BIG chance toward deactivation, or possibly a criminal charge for "alleged" inappropriate "behavior" reported by a minor whether it happened or not. I have had attempts from unaccompanied minors from age 6 to 13 to 17 and refused them all. Parents using Uber MUST learn to use the app responsibly rather than allowing the minor male and female children to ride with Uber drivers who are inevitably complete strangers to their children and to them. Anything can happen from Point A to Point B. If you like driving for Uber and you cherish your freedom, do the right thing and Don't be a victim!


Agreed


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

It only takes one ride gone bad and you’re worse than deactivated. Tough disproving a false criminal accusation when the first question at trial is, “Did you ask this thirteen year old boy for proof of age, as required by Uber, when he got in your back seat?”

Oh, and you’re paying for the lawyer out-of-pocket because Uber’s insurance, and yours as well, has dropped defense of the complaint for the same reason.

Dodge a bullet a thousand times and all it means is it’s more likely to hit you the next time.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

RhodyBob said:


> But they WANT those rides, just like the kids without car seats.
> 
> The companies could put a stop to it but won't. Just play CYA and put all the risk and responsibilities on us.


Adult riders with accounts and credit cards on file are Uber's cash crop. To deactivate their use and accounts would have a costly affect on the Uber bottom line. Be that as it may, something must be done. Sure, drivers get a cancellation fee for the reason of "unaccompanied minor", but drivers also lose out on possible good rides while they go to the school for a request while the finally gets there to pick up nobody!



Ian Richard Markham said:


> 8,099 lifetime trips of which probably 300 were unaccompanied minors or groups of unaccompanied minors. I even had these 11 year olds try and swipe my JUUL right off the charger once. But never had an incident. For that matter I've only recieved one complaint in my entire career and that was for wreckless driving which I totally deserved I might add.
> 
> View attachment 380724


indeed, you have been extremely fortunate!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Youburr said:


> When I see his profile pic I think wow there goes Mr. Xavier Breath.


I was thinking more like Private Pyle from Full Metal Jacket, after deactivation from Uber for a fraudulent accusation after transporting a minor.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MasterAbsher said:


> It's not just a policy but in many states, including California, it's a law.


Believe it's illegal, in Georgia under 16, as well. Have had as young as 7 - 10 yrs old.

Many from affluent neighborhoods. Parents know better and have the means to do it responsibly. Still don't understand shuffling their child with a complete stranger?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> I drove somebody that looked to be 16 or 17 years old at most.
> 
> Turned out she was a DOCTOR! A pediatrician.
> 
> It sucks getting so old everyone looks like a kid.


Doogie Howser, MD, would still need an adult chaperone to ride Uber.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Youburr said:


> Doogie Howser, MD, would still need an adult chaperone to ride Uber.


Not anymore. He's 46 years old!


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

If a 16 year old said she could ride because she was a doctor I would say “that’s great, Doogie, ID please.”


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> including California, it's a law


child seats or minors on a ride? The former yes, the latter nope. How else explain HopSkipDrive; all minors, no parents.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

By law we shouldn’t have civilian passengers riding with passengers who carry HIV on POOL trips unless all passengers have passed state mandated Blood Born Pathogens training.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> By law we shouldn't have civilian passengers riding with passengers who carry HIV on POOL trips unless all passengers have passed state mandated Blood Born Pathogens training.


We'll let you lobby Congress for that one. Have fun!


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Youburr said:


> I always ask potential pax to provide one of the following:
> 
> In-state, fully-valid driver's license
> Valid or expired, undamaged, U.S. passport
> ...


I call BullSh!t!!!!!!!
You ALWAYS ask PAX for valid I D before allowing them into your car?????


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> I call BullSh!t!!!!!!!
> You ALWAYS ask PAX for valid IS before allowing them into your car?????


No I was pulling your leg. Unless they be minors who must prove majority.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> 8,099 lifetime trips of which probably 300 were unaccompanied minors or groups of unaccompanied minors. I even had these 11 year olds try and swipe my JUUL right off the charger once. But never had an incident. For that matter I've only recieved one complaint in my entire career and that was for wreckless driving which I totally deserved I might add.
> 
> View attachment 380724


Since you're basically still a rookie after 1.5 years and haven't learned, let me inform you that it's drivers like you that make this unaccompanied minors situation continue. Stop picking them up. We veteran drivers check IDs of they look young. Rather be safe than sorry. Stop being a pushover and letting us down. It's people like you that are the reason we get yelled, threatened, and cussed at for not giving unaccompanied minors rides. JUST STOP!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

btone31 said:


> Since you're basically still a rookie after 1.5 years and haven't learned, let me inform you that it's drivers like you that make this unaccompanied minors situation continue. Stop picking them up. We veteran drivers check IDs of they look young. Rather be safe than sorry. Stop being a pushover and letting us down. It's people like you that are the reason we get yelled, threatened, and cussed at for not giving unaccompanied minors rides. JUST STOP!


Please state your lifetime trip count mister veteran driver!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> there is profit to be made at those school.
> what i used to do when i drove passengers .
> get the ping accept it see its the school. park close by . walk to the school click arrived . wait 5 minutes call the passenger just hang up . collect 5 . wait for your next ping continue the process . i used to get 1 or 2 of these daily . why not get paid 5 or 10 bucks to take walk .
> no car seats for children . you see them coming outside no car seat drive off where they cant see you wait 5 call hang up no need to eveer answer them . collect 5 move on.


well its not 5 dollars net,but i do like that idea of the walking shuffle ...bhahahahaha


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.


Seriously hope one of these minor's, you're taking, files a bogus complaint against you. Like a made up sexual assault charge.

You deserve it. And guess what? For starters you are permanently deactivated. Then you'll have to defend the false sexual assault charge. Thousands &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;. You will be at a huge disadvantage, with zero credibility from the beginning.

Because you're in clear violation of Uber's TOS. And you're worried how minors get around. Wow. Piece of work you are.



btone31 said:


> Since you're basically still a rookie after 1.5 years and haven't learned, let me inform you that it's drivers like you that make this unaccompanied minors situation continue. Stop picking them up. We veteran drivers check IDs of they look young. Rather be safe than sorry. Stop being a pushover and letting us down. It's people like you that are the reason we get yelled, threatened, and cussed at for not giving unaccompanied minors rides. JUST STOP!





Unleaded said:


> Unaccompanied Minors can call a cab or call a friend with a license and car, or get stay-at-home Moms or Dads to turn off the TV and drive the family car that is insured, gassed up and parked in the driveway. Whatever happened to taking the school bus from home to school and school to home at the taxpayers expense, or public transportation, or have they ever tried Walking?


Well stated.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

in all seriousness it is a risky proposition at best. you can decline,which is the prudent move. you can accept but once you arrive and make eye contact with the minor they dont have to be in the car or start the trip with you,they can say you discriminated for any reason. automatic hold while they investigate. i have had youngsters that werent at a school and when i pull up iask their age,its clear they arent 18 and i say sorry,but im rolling around the corner until they time out or they cancel and i get my fee i dont drive for free. i have had people as young as 8 or 9 try to get in on their parents account. uh sorry no way.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Aren't cab drivers more pervy than Uber drivers though?


That used to be a safe assumption, but recent reports say that u/l drivers are => pervy than cab hacks


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TCar said:


> That used to be a safe assumption, but recent reports say that u/l drivers are => pervy than cab hacks


Still can't fathom folks placing their child, some 5 - 6 yrs, in the hands of a complete stranger. Particularly U/L driver.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Youburr said:


> You wouldn't want to ride share with an irresponsible adult, there's nothing to gain.


You're an irresponsible adult if you drive U/L &#128541;


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Still can't fathom folks placing their child, some 5 - 6 yrs, in the hands of a complete stranger. Particularly U/L driver.


I agree. I drove a cab round 2000 and at times there were kids who took rides. It was policy at the time that we could drive them. Pretty sure insurance is different, but, i cannot imagine as a parent letting my 10-15 year old (or younger in some cases) be randomly placed in u/l driver.

If needed, I would choose a taxi cab for them as it is at least a professional organization.(ish)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Still can't fathom folks placing their child, some 5 - 6 yrs, in the hands of a complete stranger. Particularly U/L driver.


Its child abuse. It shows the parents are okay with the worst case scenario. It can never be explained or justified.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Honest to god I drove a baby once and only the baby. The dad hooked him up in the car seat in the backseat behind the driver. I drove the baby to mom and when I pulled up and she saw her kid in there without the husband she thought that I had kicked him out and kept the baby so I had to explain that he never got in the car and rather merely instructed me to take the baby to you. I could tell he was going to be in so much trouble. I got a $10 tip for carrying the baby bag to the porch and un-installing the car seat and taking that up to the porch also. But she was about to call her husband and blow the hell up.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

What's weird not compared to when i started driving u/l is that i am much more cautious/ less likely to take an u/l for myself.
This is because i look at the requirements they have for me, which is practically nothing other than criminal and driving history.
This background checking is good in big picture, but does not tak


Ian Richard Markham said:


> Honest to god I drove a baby once and only the baby. The dad hooked him up in the car seat in the backseat behind the driver. I drove the baby to mom and when I pulled up and she saw her kid in there without the husband she thought that I had kicked him out and kept the baby so I had to explain that he never got in the car and rather merely instructed me to take the baby to you. I could tell he was going to be in so much trouble. I got a $10 tip for carrying the baby bag to the porch and un-installing the car seat and taking that up to the porch also. But she was about to call her husband and blow the hell up.


This is definitively very risky behavior. There is no amount of money that would justify me taking that trip.
On the other hand, i did have a father have me deliver a empty baby seat to mom once, that was ok.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

TCar said:


> On the other hand, i did have a father have me deliver a empty baby seat to mom once, that was ok.


There was probably a key of jack in the otherwise empty car seat.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Honest to god I drove a baby once and only the baby. The dad hooked him up in the car seat in the backseat behind the driver. I drove the baby to mom and when I pulled up and she saw her kid in there without the husband she thought that I had kicked him out and kept the baby so I had to explain that he never got in the car and rather merely instructed me to take the baby to you. I could tell he was going to be in so much trouble. I got a $10 tip for carrying the baby bag to the porch and un-installing the car seat and taking that up to the porch also. But she was about to call her husband and blow the hell up.


Hoping that one incident cured you of taking underage riders.

But if I were you, I'd delete your post. You actually took an unaccompanied baby?????

Ian that's, by far, the worst I've heard. A baby? You should've gone to jail!



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Honest to god I drove a baby once and only the baby. The dad hooked him up in the car seat in the backseat behind the driver. I drove the baby to mom and when I pulled up and she saw her kid in there without the husband she thought that I had kicked him out and kept the baby so I had to explain that he never got in the car and rather merely instructed me to take the baby to you. I could tell he was going to be in so much trouble. I got a $10 tip for carrying the baby bag to the porch and un-installing the car seat and taking that up to the porch also. But she was about to call her husband and blow the hell up.


And you did this to make $15 - 20.00?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Honest to god I drove a baby once and only the baby. The dad hooked him up in the car seat in the backseat behind the driver. I drove the baby to mom and when I pulled up and she saw her kid in there without the husband she thought that I had kicked him out and kept the baby so I had to explain that he never got in the car and rather merely instructed me to take the baby to you. I could tell he was going to be in so much trouble. I got a $10 tip for carrying the baby bag to the porch and un-installing the car seat and taking that up to the porch also. But she was about to call her husband and blow the hell up.


I have no words...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Hoping that one incident cured you of taking underage riders.
> 
> But if I were you, I'd delete your post. You actually took an unaccompanied baby?????
> 
> Ian that's, by far, the worst I've heard. A baby? You should've gone to jail!


wow....that was a very poor decision. glad it worked out but there are so many ways that could have gone sideways. i had a similar incident at a pickup on the strip dad comes over buckles in his two daughters ,i would say they were like 8 and 10. i thought he was gonna hop in,instead he says take them to this place to their mom. i said are you out of you mind,NO WAY,he started to argue with me so i moved a bit closer to him and said lets not make a scene in front of your girls,please just take them out,unless you want to come along then i can return you to the hotel. i would say it would have taken maybe 30 minutes to complete the round trip. not only did he refuse to, but he started to make a scene,but he took them out swearing and acting like a jerk. thats how kids end up on the side of milk cartons...just unbelievable.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Hoping that one incident cured you of taking underage riders. But if I were you, I'd delete your post. You actually took an unaccompanied baby????? Ian that's, by far, the worst I've heard. A baby? You should've gone to jail! And you did this to make $15 - 20.00?


The trip went fine. I mean the baby did start to cry when I drove over a pot hole and some other bumps near a construction site. I picked up the pace in a major way though so the baby wasn't uncomfortable for too long.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> wow....that was a very poor decision. glad it worked out but there are so many ways that could have gone sideways. i had a similar incident at a pickup on the strip dad comes over buckles in his two daughters ,i would say they were like 8 and 10. i thought he was gonna hop in,instead he says take them to this place to their mom. i said are you out of you mind,NO WAY,he started to argue with me so i moved a bit closer to him and said lets not make a scene in front of your girls,please just take them out,unless you want to come along then i can return you to the hotel. i would say it would have taken maybe 30 minutes to complete the round trip. not only did he refuse to, but he started to make a scene,but he took them out swearing and acting like a jerk. thats how kids end up on the side of milk cartons...just unbelievable.


how about this what if the father was a fugitive and he was having you take the kid to a safe house against the mothers will or knowledge...yep thats worth 20...like 20 to 30 years for conspiracy to commit kidnapping.....see where this is going? or lets say the baby started to choke on something? guess who is gonna have to handle it? of course you are a trained EMT,right? my god....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The trip went fine. I mean the baby did start to cry when I drove over a pot hole and some other bumps near a construction site. I picked up the pace in a major way though so the baby wasn't uncomfortable for too long.


I hope you are trolling. Because anyone who cannot see how dangerous/wrong/stupid this was is a total ****ing idiot.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The trip went fine. I mean the baby did start to cry when I drove over a pot hole and some other bumps near a construction site. I picked up the pace in a major way though so the baby wasn't uncomfortable for too long.


Do you realize what would have happened if your were, say, rear ended and the baby seriously injured or worse? Or if you'd had simply been stopped by law enforcement?

And did you have any sort of backup plan if nobody was at the destination and you couldn't contact the account holder? But you seem to think this is no big deal.

The big deal is, you didn't learn, from this, and would repeat it. Time to get a clue.

My two cents.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

OK yes my last comment was a little trolly, but I did drive the baby by itself.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> OK yes my last comment was a little trolly, but I did drive the baby by itself.


If you didn't learn, from this experience, PLEASE stop driving. Period.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> OK yes my last comment was a little trolly, but I did drive the baby by itself.


hey thats really funny.....rolls eyes.....ok wasted enough time here back to work for me...


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The trip went fine. I mean the baby did start to cry when I drove over a pot hole and some other bumps near a construction site. I picked up the pace in a major way though so the baby wasn't uncomfortable for too long.


Ian, you are kidding right?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

June 2018. I was at a full stop in congested traffic. The the last thing I remember was looking up at the sun. According to witnesses and the police report, the driver of a truck who ran into the back of my Prius C2 was travelling around 60 mph when I was hit. The driver was texting and never braked. My car was pushed forward into other vehicles and destroyed. 

Sure is a good thing there was no one in the back seat who wasn't supposed to be there.....especially someone else's baby. Pretty sure Uber would have forgot my name and bought a bus themselves just so they could have the pleasure of driving over me when that million dollar lawsuit hit.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TCar said:


> What's weird not compared to when i started driving u/l is that i am much more cautious/ less likely to take an u/l for myself.
> This is because i look at the requirements they have for me, which is practically nothing other than criminal and driving history.
> This background checking is good in big picture, but does not tak
> 
> This is definitively very risky behavior. There is no amount of money that would justify me taking that trip.


I concur with everything you wrote. If I ever needed a ride, I'd take a taxi. At least, I know the background checks are more stringent.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I concur with everything you wrote. If I ever needed a ride, I'd take a taxi. At least, I know the background checks are more stringent.


I had a crazy uber driver in Vegas. He yelled out racist words to another driver and kept driving alongside him. When he dropped us off we waited some time to rate him because we were worried if he sees the low rating he'll comes back to the massage place &#128514;.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You people just need to understand that there are some of us out there that are reckless. We are just flat out dangerous and should be avoided if at all possible. I'm the worst type of this type of person because I have a great smile and charisma out the ass so people never even realize it when I'm speeding or using my phone while driving or changing songs on the iPad or whatever. Basically people trust me in a major way after experiencing the first impression I make on them and they don't ask questions after that.
> 
> I'm joking but really I'm like the character "Mayhem" from the All-state TV commercials.


I think I've noted this before, but be careful about what you admit to and put online since you're using your full name and picture. What goes online today, stays forever.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Youburr said:


> When I see his profile pic I think wow there goes Mr. Xavier Breath.


This is over my head and I'm enough of a man to admit it.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> This is over my head and I'm enough of a man to admit it.


Say it like this "Save your breath" like be quiet. I must say it's the nicest manner in which someone has ever told me to shut up.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Say it like this "Save your breath" like be quiet. I must say it's the nicest manner in which someone has ever told me to shut up.


I see


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Correct but they are susceptible to the same types of liability.


Cabs have totally different guidelines and laws relative to this. Also, they have commercial insurance which may cover 16 or above.

It is not the same liability.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Idea for UBER advertising...

Show them how much you care.
Pay a complete stranger to drive them around.

Video could be kids arriving at a Little League game, a girlfriend on a 3AM Bootie call, a teenager, drunk as hell, at a house party.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok, I have come to the decision that I will share this story. It was not my proudest moment and it still bothers me a little bit.

Around Christmas of 2015, I got a request from a place in Colleyville and approached it like any other. When I got there a woman who didn't speak English and a much better-dressed man who did had what looked like a newborn screaming and wrapped in a blanket. They arranged its car seat and such in my back seat, but did not get in the car.

The man walked around to my driver door and handed me two $10 bills and asked if I knew where I was going, which I didn't because I hadn't started the trip yet. The woman started shrieking in Spanish as I drove off and saw that I was being navigated to a fire station in Colleyville and I was like "oh, jesus,, I'm about to drop off a baby at one of those safe-place abandonment sites". I was really worried that I would somehow be implicated in some legal bullshit once I got there, but when I got there and found the sign on the bldg. Indicating the spot where you can legally drop a baby, I just left it there.

I felt odd leaving, but not terribly concerned because, I don't know if y'all remember, but Christmastime In Dallas that year was relatively warm, but I couldn't really enjoy anything on my radio the rest of the night because I started to get really concerned that I should've at least told someone at the fire station instead of just leaving the baby under the sign.

It feels good to get this off of my chest. I am not convinced that I did anything wrong, but I really wish I had never been dragged into that situation.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

See ya'll at least I make sure the babies are under control of an adult custodian before I leave. Geez man


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I had a crazy uber driver in Vegas. He yelled out racist words to another driver and kept driving alongside him. When he dropped us off we waited some time to rate him because we were worried if he sees the low rating he'll comes back to the massage place &#128514;.


If he was a former taxi driver, I think I drove with him when I was in Vegas. I went to Vegas 13 times, and all of the drivers are crazy in that city!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.


Then you will be forced to notice when you get the irreversible, unappealable, deactivation.

There are other places that are risks for unaccompanied minors. The mall or strip shopping centers. Sports centers. Private homes. You have to look at their faces. You know what young looks like. I turned down two separate groups of unaccompanied minors just yesterday at the same youth-attracting strip shopping center. Just ask, if they have ID that shows they are over 18. If not, Unaccompanied Minor. Look at rideshare as like selling cigarettes. Believe me, the law does. If one can show the required ID, then the others can ride so long as the "adult" stays in the car.


----------



## pipedreamz76 (Sep 1, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> It happens many times a week. The ride request shows an elementary, middle or high school dropoff or pickup. An unaccompanied minor (age 10 to 17) appears at your car. This is refusal time! Picking up unaccompanied minors is against ALL of Uber's policies and terms of service and parents and adult account holders know this. Why do they continue to order rides for their children? Why do they give access to their Uber accounts to their minor children? Every driver who transports an unaccompanied minor us taking a BIG chance toward deactivation, or possibly a criminal charge for "alleged" inappropriate "behavior" reported by a minor whether it happened or not. I have had attempts from unaccompanied minors from age 6 to 13 to 17 and refused them all. Parents using Uber MUST learn to use the app responsibly rather than allowing the minor male and female children to ride with Uber drivers who are inevitably complete strangers to their children and to them. Anything can happen from Point A to Point B. If you like driving for Uber and you cherish your freedom, do the right thing and Don't be a victim!


It has been become pretty well known that uber in general does not follow rules. Uber drivers are always breaking the rules in my market. So much in fact, our airport is considering denying them access. And pax are even worse, always wanting me to pile 7-8 people in my 6 passenger vehicle. Just another reason i left


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

pipedreamz76 said:


> It has been become pretty well known that uber in general does not follow rules. Uber drivers are always breaking the rules in my market. So much in fact, our airport is considering denying them access. And pax are even worse, always wanting me to pile 7-8 people in my 6 passenger vehicle. Just another reason i left


Uber "follows" rules they can not avoid following. In every known case of an unaccompanied minor being discovered as having been given illegal transport by one of the drivers, that driver finds he can no longer drive on Uber. There is zero tolerance. Your only protection is a complacent secrecy. Minor asks, after trying to bamboozle their passage, "please cancel". When a driver cancels to get a cancellation fee, they leave out it was a minor. Minor bamboozles the next and rides. When a driver reports a minor on the app, and then you take the ride, you will be on radar, and be deactivated without a question asked. Maybe you can plead somehow that you thought they were older, you could work it out. But not by saying it you never look at your pax. That is unwise in general. If you really hate people, please do something else. Let us be thought of better. You can not claim that you thought a razor sharp shoulder bladed and elbowed, smooth faced, doe-eyed kid, was over 18.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> It happens many times a week. The ride request shows an elementary, middle or high school dropoff or pickup. An unaccompanied minor (age 10 to 17) appears at your car. This is refusal time! Picking up unaccompanied minors is against ALL of Uber's policies and terms of service and parents and adult account holders know this. Why do they continue to order rides for their children? Why do they give access to their Uber accounts to their minor children? Every driver who transports an unaccompanied minor us taking a BIG chance toward deactivation, or possibly a criminal charge for "alleged" inappropriate "behavior" reported by a minor whether it happened or not. I have had attempts from unaccompanied minors from age 6 to 13 to 17 and refused them all. Parents using Uber MUST learn to use the app responsibly rather than allowing the minor male and female children to ride with Uber drivers who are inevitably complete strangers to their children and to them. Anything can happen from Point A to Point B. If you like driving for Uber and you cherish your freedom, do the right thing and Don't be a victim!


The real question is when will Uber management learn? Their failure to act is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Chances are slim and none...and slim just left town..yuk yuk yuk


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HopSkipDrive


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't know why these underage rapscallions don't do what we did back in the 60s and 70s. Just stand at the side of the road and stick out a thumb. They'll get a ride at a much cheaper rate than Uber.

If a mail order company sells tobacco or alcohol to a minor they don't arrest the mailman. It falls on the company selling the service or goods to verify age. That would be Uber in this case. Uber sends me to a pickup location and gives me a first name and sometimes a picture. If the name and / or photo match then I know that Uber through their fine quality customer service and verification process has vetted the ride. They are a technology company, or so they claim.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> See ya'll at least I make sure the babies are under control of an adult custodian before I leave. Geez man


I don't need to hear it from you right now. Not about this.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

How do you tell the difference between a 17-year-old and an 18-year-old?

I have driven people who I know were not 18 years old. For me the breakpoint is whether they are a child or a young adult. I would not drive an unaccompanied child. For me that goes more by size and level of maturity than age. But I guess for me the breakpoint would be around 14yo-15yo.

I understand young adults who are not yet 18 years old need to get to and from school, sports practice, the YMCA, etc.

I think Uber's policy is more of a CYA and public image thing than anything else.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> I don't know why these underage rapscallions don't do what we did back in the 60s and 70s. Just stand at the side of the road and stick out a thumb. They'll get a ride at a much cheaper rate than Uber.
> 
> If a mail order company sells tobacco or alcohol to a minor they don't arrest the mailman. It falls on the company selling the service or goods to verify age. That would be Uber in this case. Uber sends me to a pickup location and gives me a first name and sometimes a picture. If the name and / or photo match then I know that Uber through their fine quality customer service and verification process has vetted the ride. They are a technology company, or so they claim.


Talk to an attorney. An insurance broker, claims adjuster, or underwriter. They way "you people" rationalize, about something, you know ZERO about, blows me away.

You should be deactivated if you're giving rides to unaccompanied minors. It's against Uber's TOS. It does NOT fall on Uber. They've covered their ass.

Falls on you. Guaranteed. 100%. It's called an exclusion. Uber's insurance will not pay.

Ask me how I know this.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> How do you tell the difference between a 17-year-old and an 18-year-old?
> 
> _<snip>_


Cut 'em in half and count the rings, duh.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> How do you tell the difference between a 17-year-old and an 18-year-old?
> 
> I have driven people who I know were not 18 years old. For me the breakpoint is whether they are a child or a young adult. I would not drive an unaccompanied child. For me that goes more by size and level of maturity than age. But I guess for me the breakpoint would be around 14yo-15yo.
> 
> ...


You're very uneducated if you're, knowingly driving unaccompanied minors.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

ColtDelta said:


> I don't know why these underage rapscallions don't do what we did back in the 60s and 70s. Just stand at the side of the road and stick out a thumb. They'll get a ride at a much cheaper rate than Uber.
> 
> If a mail order company sells tobacco or alcohol to a minor they don't arrest the mailman. It falls on the company selling the service or goods to verify age. That would be Uber in this case. Uber sends me to a pickup location and gives me a first name and sometimes a picture. If the name and / or photo match then I know that Uber through their fine quality customer service and verification process has vetted the ride. They are a technology company, or so they claim.


But you know better.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Talk to an attorney. An insurance broker, claims adjuster, or underwriter. They way "you people" rationalize, about something, you know ZERO about, blows me away.
> 
> You should be deactivated if you're giving rides to unaccompanied minors. It's against Uber's TOS. It does NOT fall on Uber. They've covered their ass.
> 
> ...


I don't plan on Ubers insurance to cover anything. I have four business vehicles with commercial insurance on every one of them. I've made sure my commercial insurance is primary for everything. My insurance costs me about $4000 a year total. Anyone that relies on Uber insurance to take care of them is an idiot.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The only way that you could be sure not to drive an underage person would be to do what they do where tobacco products and alcohol are sold and that is to make anyone who appears to be under 30 to show ID. You have to have a great deal of age overlap to make sure nobody who looks mature for their age gets through.

Are you telling me you actually demand ID from people who seem to be around 18 years old?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> The only way that you could be sure not to drive an underage person would be to do what they do where tobacco products and alcohol are sold and that is to make anyone who appears to be under 30 to show ID. You have to have a great deal of age overlap to make sure nobody who looks mature for their age gets through.
> 
> Are you telling me you actually demand ID from people who seem to be around 18 years old?


Absolutely


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely


Does that ever make them upset? What if they say I'm 18 years old but I don't have my ID?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Does that ever make them upset? What if they say I'm 18 years old but I don't have my ID?


Sorry, no cigarettes for you.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Does that ever make them upset? What if they say I'm 18 years old but I don't have my ID?


Some of the passengers I pick up in the hood will just take your car. Disadvantaged yoots need rides too, yo.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Does that ever make them upset? What if they say I'm 18 years old but I don't have my ID?


There isn't an active, socially aware, socializing, wanting-to-look-cool teenager in this nation who will not get an official ID the moment they are old enough for stuff. If they have a student ID that has their birthdate imprinted on it, I accept that. But to have neither, and being 18? It's too uncool for school. If they lack it, they need to grow up. Sixteen is the legal working age. Like everyone, a sixteen year old wants control of their life. They have to prove their age to their employer. If they are going through those critical years without a job and no desire to be old enough for things, then how are they so savvy as to have friends to go out with and Uber accounts to call cars with? Nobody fights me in this. They go limp and sheepish in the face because they didn't fool me. They didn't pass for 18. I say I'm sorry, and they step away from the car.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I just don’t understand what the issue is. I’ve never had any problems with the younger riders. Normally there in the most polite and most well behaved.

The only thing I can think of that would make driving a minor any worse than driving an adult would be if you wouldn’t be covered by Uber’s insuranceIf there was an accident. However I really doubt that they would pull that. I wouldn’t think they would want the bad press.

I have declined rides for riders that were obviously unaccompanied children.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I just don't understand what the issue is. I've never had any problems with the younger riders. Normally there in the most polite and most well behaved.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would make driving a minor any worse than driving an adult would be if you wouldn't be covered by Uber's insuranceIf there was an accident. However I really doubt that they would pull that. I wouldn't think they would want the bad press.
> 
> I have declined rides for riders that were obviously unaccompanied children.


It is not other than a legal issue. It is illegal to transport unsupervised minors. A person is a minor until they turn 18. Until they turn 18 they have to take government operated public transit, or arrange for a relative or an older friend to either take them or go with them.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I've actually had many pax teachers tell me that they were unaware of the law/policy and that they use Uber for their students daily.

Not that I care, because if you're a minor you have exactly 0 chance of entering my vehicle but is there some form of consent or authorization that an adult can provide in order to make the ride legit? I'm guessing that would be a hard no. Even if there was, I wouldn't want to be bothered with the potential legal spaghetti in the event that Chad, Morgan, Mayeghhhan or Grayson were to exit my front windshield at 60 mph


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

LADryver said:


> It is not other than a legal issue. It is illegal to transport unsupervised minors. A person is a minor until they turn 18. Until they turn 18 they have to take government operated public transit, or arrange for a relative or an older friend to either take them or go with them.


In The Peoples Republic Of Kalifornia it may be illegal. I can't find anything in Ohio law.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's against Uber's TOS





MiamiKid said:


> Falls on you. Guaranteed. 100%. It's called an exclusion. Uber's insurance will not pay.


Exactly why I avoid any and all minors.
Sure I could argue that Uber provided them access to an account buuuuuuut why would I want to involve myself in lengthy litigation proceedings? For a 2.8 mile ride from H&M?
Let the ants have that one.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Does that ever make them upset? What if they say I'm 18 years old but I don't have my ID?


Just like a bartender, you DON'T take them. If you do, you deserve what's coming.

It's on YOU!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> How do you tell the difference between a 17-year-old and an 18-year-old?


Ummmm you ID them?



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> What if they say I'm 18 years old but I don't have my ID?


Then you cancel.
I can count on two fingers a time when I haven't had some form of ID on hand.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> The only thing I can think of that would make driving a minor any worse than driving an adult would be if you wouldn't be covered by Uber's insuranceIf there was an accident. However I really doubt that they would pull that. I wouldn't think they would want the bad press.


TOS says no dice. Why risk it? For what?

Bad press?
Is there a different Uber that we're talking about in this thread?
Did I miss something?
Hahahaha


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Are you serious?
> Ian Richard Markham said:
> If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.
> 
> ...


Lyft and Uber would never deactivate a driver for taking minors. Clearly they condone it and always have. It's more likely you will get deactivated for having too many cancels for minors . A much higher rate than most of us. Sad but true.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> Some of the passengers I pick up in the hood will just take your car. Disadvantaged yoots need rides too, yo.


Seriously?



ColtDelta said:


> Some of the passengers I pick up in the hood will just take your car. Disadvantaged yoots need rides too, yo.


Absolutely zero clue what you're talking about? And no, the hood is NOT cool.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?


Yes seriously. I've even been pulled over by the Canton Ohio po-po and warned that I shouldn't be in the hood I was in. I've driven known gang bangers, drug dealers, and hookers. The time I was pulled over I was picking up a home health care worker to drive her to her home in North Canton. She is also required to give service in bad hoods. I told the cop he should have his department contact Uber and tell them to keep us out of certain neighborhoods. He didn't like that.

I've had a group of four in my car discussing various illegal activities they were involved in. One was very proud of the new Yeet cannon he was carrying. I'm just glad to be better armed and trained than the average inner city youth.

If I turned down every ride into a questionable area of Canton Ohio I would be lucky to give three rides a day.



MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> Absolutely zero clue what you're talking about? And no, the hood is NOT cool.


How does Uber feel about you turning down or cancelling every ride into Liberty City? Think of Canton Ohio as 80% Liberty City and 20% downtown Miami.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Ummmm you ID them?
> 
> Then you cancel.
> I can count on two fingers a time when I haven't had some form of ID on hand.
> ...


For a child with no car seat your risk a very expensive ticket and points on your license.

For riders with open containers you risk a ticket and points on your license.

For an underage rider, one who could pass for being an adult, a 16yo or 17yo, tell me again what you're risking?

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Youburr said:


> No but I have received the texts. I ignore the texter, pull up to the kids crack the window and ask where is mom. They usually &#129335;‍♀ shrug and I tell them they must bring an adult to ride Uber. After another &#129335;‍♀ shrug I cancel unaccompanied minors. High schoolers should know better, some show attitude once they realize they can't ride. Parents should be ashamed for passing off a parental assignment to a subcontractor. The drama that comes with the inconvenience caused by cancelling their ride should be lesson enough, but Uber allows them to repeat offend.


Irresponsible parents using a company determined to maintain low standards while "allowing" drivers to stand in the gap & deal w/insufferable kids.

Just imagine, these kids are going to grow up and become dysfunctional adults.
Other than that, everything's just great.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I think something you're all missing is that there are two things at play here. One is the law, and the other is the rideshare companies' "policies".

When it comes to things that are a clear legal and financial risk for the rideshare companies', their policy is quite clear. Look at their policy towards accusation of intoxication.

However, does anybody think that that is their stance for driving a minor? As we all know, there are way more rideshare drivers that drive infants with no car seat then those who cancel.

I don't believe that the companies really give a rats rear-end if you drive a 17-year-old. It's not a violation of the law.

It's obvious the rideshare companies don't take some of these things more seriously because they would rather have the income from the ride than have it be declined.

And that's where it comes down to your personal choice. If you want to be the rider age patrol, go ahead. We all draw the line somewhere of what we will and won't do.

There obviously are some drivers who will take more passengers in the car than they are legally allowed. There are some that will allow open containers. There are some that will drive infants without car seats. There are some that won't be the ID Nazi for young looking riders. We all draw the line somewhere.

Don't get all high and mighty on me. Are you going to tell me that at a stop sign you bring your wheels to a complete stop? You always stop when the traffic light turns yellow without going through the intersection? You never cheat on your taxes? Is everybody else on this forum a goody two shoes and I'm the only black sheep?



IR12 said:


> Irresponsible parents using a company determined to maintain low standards while "allowing" drivers to stand in the gap & deal w/insufferable kids.
> 
> Just imagine, these kids are going to grow up and become dysfunctional adults.
> Other than that, everything's just great.


Honestly? Are you telling me that when I take little Johnny White-Bread home from school because he stayed late for practice, because of that he's going to grow up to be a dysfunctional adult?

If you really think your rideshare driver morality is saving the world you need to get over yourself.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> Yes seriously. I've even been pulled over by the Canton Ohio po-po and warned that I shouldn't be in the hood I was in. I've driven known gang bangers, drug dealers, and hookers. The time I was pulled over I was picking up a home health care worker to drive her to her home in North Canton. She is also required to give service in bad hoods. I told the cop he should have his department contact Uber and tell them to keep us out of certain neighborhoods. He didn't like that.
> 
> I've had a group of four in my car discussing various illegal activities they were involved in. One was very proud of the new Yeet cannon he was carrying. I'm just glad to be better armed and trained than the average inner city youth.
> 
> ...


I don't drive in Miami. Only hang out and chill there. Atlanta is where I drive.

However, very, very familiar with Liberty City. No, would not drive there. Atlanta has many rough, ghetto neighborhoods. Yes, reject 100% of those.

So, no sympathy for Canton. Do not experience your situations. But if you enjoy it, for a couple bucks, knock yourself out.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I think something you're all missing is that there are two things at play here. One is the law, and the other is the rideshare companies' "policies".
> 
> When it comes to things that are a clear legal and financial risk for the rideshare companies', their policy is quite clear. Look at their policy towards accusation of intoxication.
> 
> ...


Yes, you sound like an uneducated "black sheep". Very uneducated. Talk to a professional.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I think something you're all missing is that there are two things at play here. One is the law, and the other is the rideshare companies' "policies".
> 
> When it comes to things that are a clear legal and financial risk for the rideshare companies', their policy is quite clear. Look at their policy towards accusation of intoxication.
> 
> ...


Are you familiar with the Risk/Reward Ratio? Upper middle class drivers are. We have assets. Substantial.

We don't relate to your mentality.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, you sound like an uneducated "black sheep". Very uneducated. Talk to a professional.


You have a need for name calling, insults, and in a recent post you put "I hope something happens to you.".

You sound like a very troubled person. You can't just talk about the issues of being a rideshare driver, you have to take personal shots of people.

I suspect this is a common theme in your life and probably extends well beyond this forum and deeply into your interpersonal relationships.

And I'm the one who should get help?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You have a need for name calling, insults, and in a recent post you put "I I hope something happens to you.".
> 
> You sound like a very troubled person. You can't just talk about the issues of being a rideshare driver, you have to take personal shots of people.
> 
> ...


Just follow the rules and try to be a better person.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just follow the rules and try to be a better person.


Do you follow every single rule? Every single time? Do you follow every single law?

Why do you find the need to be the maniac on the street corner shouting at passersby with a megaphone?

Why don't you try to be a better person and stop worrying about what other people are doing?



MiamiKid said:


> Just follow the rules and try to be a better person.


And why don't you try to win an argument by making a point rather than just making personal attacks and telling people what to do?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> I don't drive in Miami. Only hang out and chill there. Atlanta is where I drive.
> 
> However, very, very familiar with Liberty City. No, would not drive there. Atlanta has many rough, ghetto neighborhoods. Yes, reject 100% of those.
> 
> ...


Well bless your heart. (See, I've spent time in the south also.)

The Atlanta area has over 5,000,000 people. Canton Ohio area about 75,000. You have a large population center to pick and choose your rides. People, (riders), are few and far between here.

I'll be in Alpharetta early next year on business. As safe as they say it is I will still be well armed, same as home.

I'm familiar with risk / reward. I drive because it gets me out of the house a few days a week and moving around. I spend most of my time home on the computer with either Solidworks or Autocad designing large pieces of equipment that we then build in my machine shop. These large pieces of equipment are then used by different companies to manufacture other pieces of equipment or products. For 42 years I've been very successful at what I do. If you want to protect your "assets, substantial" do what I do. Maintain extremely large liability insurance policies.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Do you follow every single rule? Every single time? Do you follow every single law?
> 
> Why do you find the need to be the maniac on the street corner shouting at passersby with a megaphone?
> 
> ...


Because you're making Uber drivers look


ColtDelta said:


> Well bless your heart. (See, I've spent time in the south also.)
> 
> The Atlanta area has over 5,000,000 people. Canton Ohio area about 75,000. You have a large population center to pick and choose your rides. People, (riders), are few and far between here.
> 
> ...


You are still are not getting it.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Because you're making Uber drivers look
> 
> You are still are not getting it.


Likewise my friend.

"Can't we all just get along?".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> It is illegal to transport unsupervised minors.


in which state? For uber it is ONLY against the TOS. IN calif there is no such law and a whole bunch of other states that HopSkipDrive operates in. A service that ONLY takes minors. Just saying.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Did you people even read the story about the guy that dropped a baby off at an abandonment site? @NauticalWheeler said this.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> in which state? For uber it is ONLY against the TOS. IN calif there is no such law and a whole bunch of other states that HopSkipDrive operates in. A service that ONLY takes minors. Just saying.


You are correct, with an asterisk. First, we need to be aware of the fact that Uber treats it as heinous and unredeemable as a violation. It effectively is against Uber Law. Any driver has the career Russian roulette if they drive an unaccompanied Minor. There is one live one in the chamber. Will this minor be the one, or not? The only way to find out is to be deactivated. Next, Uber is regulated by the CPUC. Public Utilities Commission. The difference between Uber and HopSkipGo is that HSG has drivers that are live Scan fingerprinted, or something like a Trustline fingerprint check. The regulation states that a service transporting primarily minors have to be fingerprinted. The third and probably the most undiscussed factor is that there is no deep enough check on drivers to know or rule out, as far as I know, individuals who are on lifetime supervised release as sex offenders. They are definitely prohibited from being with unaccompanied minors. And, there are scores of people who are potential for such a list if and when they get caught. As for law, it is allowed, as for Uber, they should do their due diligence, and as for children, they should have drivers eligible to drive them, such as a service classification with all the CPUC safety checks performed. I added to the article my views in the above paragraphs. Here is a link. 
https://www.abc10.com/mobile/articl...rify/103-e49e1310-8259-49bc-bcb0-567aebe12e04


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> live Scan fingerprinted, or something like a Trustline fingerprint check


its HSD. And yes, a very deep background check with DOJ, FBI, Sex Offender, etc etc. And the whole trustlined thingy (which is only a piece of paper and online database). And they monitor each drive far more closely than Uber and such. Speeding, hard acceleration, hard breaking etc. You checkin 1.5 hr from ride, you tell app when you leaving, when you arrive, when you have child in car, when you are leaving, when you arrive. And there's a whole 'secret word' checkin with the minor pax (they confirm their bdate).

AND there is a nifty ORANGE t-shirt the drivers must wear (note it is not nifty).

I should also add, in calif, taxi's can take minors as well. On my daily PU there are several taxi's in the queue getting kids. 
So saying taking a minor is against the law, that is simply not the case; at least in a bunch of states.

One last thing; minor pax are the best. Mine gets in car, pops the headphones on and that is it for the next hour......


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Ok, I have come to the decision that I will share this story. It was not my proudest moment and it still bothers me a little bit.
> 
> Around Christmas of 2015, I got a request from a place in Colleyville and approached it like any other. When I got there a woman who didn't speak English and a much better-dressed man who did had what looked like a newborn screaming and wrapped in a blanket. They arranged its car seat and such in my back seat, but did not get in the car.
> 
> ...


The woman and the man broke the law. You are not an abandonment center. You would have been hasseled big time if you spoke to them, even arrested as an accessory, they would have tracked the ride arranger down and arrested them, and found the mother and arrested her. In the end it worked out for the baby who would have had the same outcome or placed with relatives. Hindsight is everything. They should have ridden with the baby. What a difference these things can make. Oh and you would have been deactivated.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Honest to god I drove a baby once and only the baby. The dad hooked him up in the car seat in the backseat behind the driver. I drove the baby to mom and when I pulled up and she saw her kid in there without the husband she thought that I had kicked him out and kept the baby so I had to explain that he never got in the car and rather merely instructed me to take the baby to you. I could tell he was going to be in so much trouble. I got a $10 tip for carrying the baby bag to the porch and un-installing the car seat and taking that up to the porch also. But she was about to call her husband and blow the hell up.


idiots are born every day


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> For a child with no car seat your risk a very expensive ticket and points on your license.
> 
> For riders with open containers you risk a ticket and points on your license.
> 
> ...


Here in Tampa we have a lot of fools allowing exactly what you described, some of the drivers even have open containers themselves.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> I don't drive in Miami. Only hang out and chill there. Atlanta is where I drive.
> 
> However, very, very familiar with Liberty City. No, would not drive there. Atlanta has many rough, ghetto neighborhoods. Yes, reject 100% of those.
> 
> ...


he sounds desperate. I wonder what else a driver like this would do to make $5. Nope, that is not the kind of individual that I would put my child's life in the hands of.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

What is the third rail issue? What is the thing that if you do it once you are immediately and permanently deactivate with no investigation?

It's a false intoxication claim. No wait that's not it...

It's driving an unaccompanied minor. No wait that's not it either...

It's refusing to take a service animal or even question the rider about the animal.

Do you know how I know that? Yes I'm aware of it through this forum, but really I am aware of it from all of the messages I have received from the rideshare companies about that topic in the short time I've been doing this. That they really drill into us.

Let me count all the messages I've received from the company about taking infants without car seats...checking my email...doing the math...carry the two...and the total is [drum roll please] = 0.

Zero messages about unaccompanied minors as well.

Why the difference? Threat assessment. Discriminating against a disabled person is a federal crime. The rideshare companies are afraid of that. Drivers taking infants without carseats and unaccompanied minors, not so much.

Also, the level of complicity of the parents/guardians for a) giving the kid a smarphone and access to a credit card if they have their own account or b) the parents/guardians booking the ride for their minor would greatly reduce their liability.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> What is the third rail issue? What is the thing that if you do it once you are immediately and permanently deactivate it was no investigation? if you do it once you are immediately and permanently deactivate it was no investigation?
> 
> It's a false intoxication claim. No wait that's not it...
> 
> ...


the difference? Civil rights protections perhaps


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> the difference? Civil rights protections perhaps


I highly suspect the rideshare companies are more concerned about liability threat assessment then protecting civil rights. They're a rideshare company not the ACLU.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> What is the third rail issue? What is the thing that if you do it once you are immediately and permanently deactivate with no investigation?
> 
> It's a false intoxication claim. No wait that's not it...
> 
> ...


Will say it again: Anyone who transports an unaccompanied minor is a true IDIOT. And lacks, both, social class and education.

And yes, have 100% validated what I'm saying.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I highly suspect the rideshare companies are more concerned about liability threat assessment then protecting civil rights. They're a rideshare company not the ACLU.


yes, because violating civil rights are so very inexpensive to defend.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> It happens many times a week. The ride request shows an elementary, middle or high school dropoff or pickup. An unaccompanied minor (age 10 to 17) appears at your car. This is refusal time! Picking up unaccompanied minors is against ALL of Uber's policies and terms of service and parents and adult account holders know this. Why do they continue to order rides for their children? Why do they give access to their Uber accounts to their minor children? Every driver who transports an unaccompanied minor us taking a BIG chance toward deactivation, or possibly a criminal charge for "alleged" inappropriate "behavior" reported by a minor whether it happened or not. I have had attempts from unaccompanied minors from age 6 to 13 to 17 and refused them all. Parents using Uber MUST learn to use the app responsibly rather than allowing the minor male and female children to ride with Uber drivers who are inevitably complete strangers to their children and to them. Anything can happen from Point A to Point B. If you like driving for Uber and you cherish your freedom, do the right thing and Don't be a victim!


or: the apps could deactivate the pax after 3 claims from drivers of unaccompanied minor! end of problem! But the apps wont do it they are the ones liable, as some kids who are 18 look 16 and vice versa. The apps could fix this easily by embedding ID card requirement to use app.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Are you telling me you actually demand ID from people who seem to be around 18 years old?


I do.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Does that ever make them upset? What if they say I'm 18 years old but I don't have my ID?


Then they don't ride.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will say it again: Anyone who transports an unaccompanied minor is a true IDIOT. And lacks, both, social class and education.
> 
> And yes, have 100% validated what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Well there you go. You are obviously the highest authority on the subject (and many more I suspect) as well as being intellectually superior to everyone else on this forum. I should have recognized that sooner. I guess I didn't because I'm so stupid.

I'm glad that's out of the way.



WokeUP said:


> or: the apps could deactivate the pax after 3 claims from drivers of unaccompanied minor! end of problem! But the apps wont do it they are the ones liable, as some kids who are 18 look 16 and vice versa. The apps could fix this easily by embedding ID card requirement to use app.


I like your solution. The rideshare companies should educate, train and filter the riders, not us.

A UPS driver doesn't have to check each package on his delivery truck for contraband. We shouldn't have to police the rideshare companies riders.

And what happened to that option for cancelling a ride because it's not the person on the account? I don't see that option when I cancel a Lyft or Uber ride.

A lot of the unaccompanied minors are on their parents' or guardians' account.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BigBadBob said:


> I feel that way too!


One of the two of you should move to the other's city.

Resolved!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Anyone who transports an unaccompanied minor is a true IDIOT


any uber or lyft driver you mean to say......


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

SHalester said:


> any uber or lyft driver you mean to say......


Lol


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> One of the two of you should move to the other's city.
> 
> Resolved!


Maybe they'd invite us poor uneducated low class idiots to their wedding.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

So, I have a relevant response to this complaint, and it's only one day old.

I had to call the cops on one on Friday. I didn't get a good look until she was in the car, at which point, "Are you at least 18 years of age?" "No, I'm 16" "You want to go get an adult?"

On and on, she failed to get an adult, I cancelled the ride "unaccompanied minor", I tell her to get out, she doesn't move, I tell her again, she still doesn't move, I pick up the phone and call the cops. Something tells me she didn't expect that part.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Lyft and Uber would never deactivate a driver for taking minors. Clearly they condone it and always have. It's more likely you will get deactivated for having too many cancels for minors . A much higher rate than most of us. Sad but true.


They do. On a regular basis. With no questions asked, no warnings, and no appeal.

Here is the governing document, attached.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> For a child with no car seat your risk a very expensive ticket and points on your license.
> 
> For riders with open containers you risk a ticket and points on your license.
> 
> ...


Quit embarrassing yourself. If you're too uneducated, or lazy, to call an attorney, insurance professional or a credible professional; then, google it.

I have validated directly from several attorneys as well as Uber's insurance claims adjuster and underwriter.

There's an exclusion, in Uber's Insurance policy for unaccompanied minors. Meaning they WILL deny an insurance claim involving unaccompanied minors.

Yes, you could challenge that in court. You'd probably lose. I deal with insurance, and exclusions, on a regular basis. They hold up in court.

So what are you risking? A 6 or 7 figure claim denied by Farmers Insurance. When you could easily deny the ride and collect $5.00 cancel fee.

So again calling any Uber driver out, who transports unaccompanied minors as STUPID.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> well its not 5 dollars net,but i do like that idea of the walking shuffle ...bhahahahaha


I've done this in the past. You have too Be adaptable. Remember every minute counts an costs in rideshare. This is a concept paxholes are incapable of understanding, especially HS students an their mommies.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> What is the third rail issue? What is the thing that if you do it once you are immediately and permanently deactivate with no investigation?
> 
> It's a false intoxication claim. No wait that's not it...
> 
> ...


And you won't find a personal injury attorney who will say a denied claim isn't a strong possibility. None.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Reality is that a while back this made national news when driver actually followed the company policy and denied service to an unaccompanied minor.

apparently for weeks the principal was seeing a small group of kids off from some after school thing and they only got denied service once.


However,

In some locales following this policy is against the law.

Truth is in the state of Florida I would honestly take the kids anyway as there’s a law that prevents discrimination on the basis of age. A dash camera to cover my furry behind...

(Which is what you could loosely describe a min age policy to be)

however if I was in California I would probobly be declining service.


Uber’s policies *seem to me to be* written solely to comply with California law.


Unless the customer needed a booster seat theres no reason they can’t ride alone.

This falls under the same scope as booster seat rules, open container regulations and other similar issues.

There’s places in the country that a taxi customer can have an open container, most places that’s not true.

Some places have an exemption for taxis for car seats others don't.

You need to know the actual law and how it applies in your locale, truth of the matter is that the age policy that Uber uses is probably against the law in Florida.


If I rolled up on a pickup and found an unaccompanied minor with a service dog and an open container or alchohol?
dump the drink and y’all can get in.


Now if it was a 3 year old I wouldn’t let them ride alone. Because even if I had a car seat, I wouldn’t be willing to strap the child in or be willing to un-strap them and lift them out, on top of that I wouldn’t want the liability of dealing with them at the other end.

But last week I had one were a group of 3 minors (11, 15, 17) walks up at Disney and one of them says “our parents gave us money to get a cab ride and the company said it should cost $20-25 and we have $30”

I had no problem with that. The parents went back to the hotel and left them with cash for a taxi ride. They wanted to stay and watch the fireworks. No complaints from me about them.

No complaints from me about them.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Reality is that a while back this made national news when driver actually followed the company policy and denied service to an unaccompanied minor.
> 
> apparently for weeks the principal was seeing a small group of kids off from some after school thing and they only got denied service once.
> 
> ...


you must misunderstand age discrimination laws. But oh well


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A dash camera to cover my furry behind...


just a little point. for those services that do minors, web cameras in the car are prohibited.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Reality is that a while back this made national news when driver actually followed the company policy and denied service to an unaccompanied minor.
> 
> apparently for weeks the principal was seeing a small group of kids off from some after school thing and they only got denied service once.
> 
> ...


It seems you are referring to driving uber and also operating a taxi. I think a taxi would have different insurance and therefore different TOS?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

in calif it is legit for a taxi to have a minor; see it every weekday at my pick up.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

SHalester said:


> in calif it is legit for a taxi to have a minor; see it every weekday at my pick up.


Not to be confused with uber and lyft, though.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> just a little point. for those services that do minors, web cameras in the car are prohibited.


It's not a web camera, it's a security camera.

No different legally in the state of florida than 711 putting up cameras (anywhere but in the bathrooms)



BigRedDriver said:


> you must misunderstand age discrimination laws. But oh well





TCar said:


> It seems you are referring to driving uber and also operating a taxi. I think a taxi would have different insurance and therefore different TOS?





TCar said:


> Not to be confused with uber and lyft, though.


You are correct.

Orlando regulations regarding Vehicle for hire,
Vehicle for hire is the catch all for Taxis, limos, shuttles, ect.

The LOCAL laws applying to for-hire vehicles does apply to uber drivers WHEN they are licensed as a taxi, town car or any other vehicle for hire the local for-hire regulations apply. Specifically the state law effecting uber/lyft does not apply if the vehicle is licensed as a taxi or any other vehicle for hire.

Orlando regulations,

Sec. 55.31. - Driver Obligations.

Service Requirement. Unless otherwise prohibited by this Chapter, the City Code or any other applicable law or regulation, no _*Vehicle-For-Hire*_ Driver shall refuse any request for transportation from any orderly passenger where the destination of the trip is within the Tri-County Area. No Vehicle-For-Hire permit holder or driver shall refuse any request for transportation service from any person based on that person's race, color, religion, national origin, marital status, _*age*_, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity or _*handicap*_. No Vehicle-For-Hire shall refuse any request for transportation from any Vehicle-For-Hire Administrator or Officer or Officer of the Orlando Police Department. It shall be an affirmative defense to this section if service was denied to any Vehicle-For-Hire Administrator or Officer or Officer of the Orlando Police Department if the Vehicle-For-Hire Driver can show a reason for refusal of service unrelated to enforcement activities or status of the individual refused service.

The state law applying to uber however just says that ride sharing companies have to comply with state laws regarding non discrimination.

_ requiring a TNC to adopt a policy of nondiscrimination with respect to riders and potential riders and to notify TNC drivers of such policy;_

I spent considerable amount of time, truthfully and honestly in the state of Florida, There is no state wide protection that applies based on age. I was hoping to link an "i told you so" post but alas, i was incorrect.

However i looked into other states and found that it's a mixed bag, some specifically prohibit discrimination based on age,

http://www.ncsl.org/research/civil-and-criminal-justice/state-public-accommodation-laws.aspx
Five states-Alabama, Georgia, Mississippi, North Carolina and Texas-do not have a public accommodation law for nondisabled individuals. All states with a public accommodation law prohibit discrimination on the grounds of race, gender, ancestry and religion. In addition, 18 jurisdictions prohibit discrimination based on marital status, 25 prohibit discrimination based on sexual orientation and 21 prohibit discrimination based on gender identity. _*Nineteen jurisdictions also prohibit age-based discrimination in areas of public accommodation. *_

19 states is enough for me to bundle it into the Category of varying by location.

Truth is, under the current laws SOME uber drivers in the Orlando area have a law in place that prevents discrimination on the basis of age.

And truthfully, that's enough for me to be able to make the statement that..



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> However,
> 
> _*In some locales following this policy is against the law.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not a web camera, it's a security camera.
> 
> No different legally in the state of florida than 711 putting up cameras (anywhere but in the bathrooms)
> 
> ...


Yea no this all needs to be cleaned up and re-posted.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not a web camera, it's a security camera.
> 
> No different legally in the state of florida than 711 putting up cameras (anywhere but in the bathrooms)
> 
> ...


Your post looks like my law school notes when I didnt yet know how to take effective notes.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

There's a way to get parents to comply - one ride at a time (*only if you are able to have a conversation with the parent).

Conversation goes like this:
Driver: "Sir/Ma'am - I am not legally allowed to drive your child."
Parent: "Why not? Every other Uber driver will take them.
Driver: "Well, I can't."
Parent: "Why are you discriminating? I'll tip you + 5 stars if you take them!"
Driver: "Well, you see - legally I'm not allowed to be alone with minors anymore. You know Uber/Lyft doesn't check drivers for this kind of thing so..."

Bet you the parent won't try to send their kid unaccompanied again ... in fact they will probably never ride Uber themselves ever again. Problem solved! Oh - and they will probably cancel the ride themselves so you won't have to wait the full 5 minutes.

I've only had 2 potential unaccompanied minor rides out of 800+ rides. First was at a high school. I asked how old and she was like 28! She was a teacher who just looked really young. Second ride I didn't realize until we were almost to the destination. Male and female looked around 20 years old - but I overheard a conversation with mom about how she was sorry she was 10 minutes past her 10pm curfew. So either the 20 year old still lives at home with a really strict curfew or I f'ed up.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

When did the epidemic begin in this country of teenagers making false claims of sexual abuse toward complete strangers? Why is anybody here worried about such a thing happening?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> When did the epidemic begin in this country of teenagers making false claims of sexual abuse toward complete strangers? Why is anybody here worried about such a thing happening?


People lie. Teenagers lie. Kids lie. Adults lie.

People are very open to believing a teenager lying about an Uber driver assaulting them without getting real proof or both sides of the story. It would be in the news and the driver's life ruined..Even if eventually the accuser admits they lied or an in car video proves they lied - the damage is done. Google never forgets. Retractions are never as big as the initial sensational story.

As with any problematic/unsafe pax, I'll wait 5 and drive so I can collect $3.78 for my troubles. It's not worth a false claim. And it's not worth an insurance denial for violating TOS.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

so how do you handle this?
I drive mostly college students, lot of freshmen, so they look young but if nothing else they ALL have fake ids.
Last week I get a call to pick up a young lady in one of my regular apartment complexes.
Middle of the day, account is in HER name, and she's heading to McD to go to work.
I ASSuME she's in college,and I ask her about tests (they were all slammed with them last week)
"Not really, I home school."
"Huh?"
"I'm in high school, but I home school."
"Oh."
So it's a 10 minute drive & I'm halfway there. She MIGHT be over 18, but ...nah.
So Lyft gave her an account and I'm not gonna slam on the brakes and kick her out.
In retrospect I should have reported it, but I had gotten another ping and it was quickly forgotten.
And does anyone believe UberLyft is gonna cancel that account?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> People lie. Teenagers lie. Kids lie. Adults lie.
> 
> People are very open to believing a teenager lying about an Uber driver assaulting them without getting real proof or both sides of the story. It would be in the news and the driver's life ruined..Even if eventually the accuser admits they lied or an in car video proves they lied - the damage is done. Google never forgets. Retractions are never as big as the initial sensational story.
> 
> As with any problematic/unsafe pax, I'll wait 5 and drive so I can collect $3.78 for my troubles. It's not worth a false claim. And it's not worth an insurance denial for violating TOS.


It's just as likely that some random pax will pull out a knife and stab you in the neck. In other words... it's not going to happen. Why try to scare people?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It's just as likely that some random pax will pull out a knife and stab you in the neck. In other words... it's not going to happen. Why try to scare people?


First - I disagree with the risk assessment. It's not just the potential assault accusation - it's also potential insurance denial in case of an accident. I'd say the risk of an accident is actually greater than the assuault accusation. Add them together and it's much greater than the risk of being stabbed.

Second - The stabbing is much more likely if I never purposely allow an unaccompanied minor in my car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> First - I disagree with the risk assessment. It's not just the potential assault accusation - it's also potential insurance denial in case of an accident. I'd say the risk of an accident is actually greater than the assuault accusation. Add them together and it's much greater than the risk of being stabbed.
> 
> Second - The stabbing is much more likely if I never purposely allow an unaccompanied minor in my car.


So we're throwing out the false sexual assault narrative?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> So we're throwing out the false sexual assault narrative?


No - I'm saying you kill 2 birds with one stone. Don't allow an unaccompanied minor and you avoid multiple potential problems. Just like not allowing a falling over drunk person in your car avoids multiple problems (throw up in car, passes out and won't leave your car, assaults you, accuses you of assault, etc).

You can't prevent all potential RS problems unless you stop driving Uber/Lyft completely.
You CAN minimize the risks by being smart and taking appropriate measures.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> No - I'm saying you kill 2 birds with one stone. Don't allow an unaccompanied minor and you avoid multiple potential problems. Just like not allowing a falling over drunk person in your car avoids multiple problems (throw up in car, passes out and won't leave your car, assaults you, accuses you of assault, etc).
> 
> You can't prevent all potential RS problems unless you stop driving Uber/Lyft completely.
> You CAN minimize the risks by being smart and taking appropriate measures.


The difference is that someone puking in your car is a real risk. We hear about it every week on this forum.

Being abused or assaulted by a pax is a risk, though a very small one. It does happen every once in a while.

Getting accused of sexual assault by a minor is not a real risk. I've been on this board for four years and I haven't heard one instance of this happening. I've also never heard of any driver having an insurance claim denied because the pax was a minor. If this is a real risk you should be able to point to at least some instance of this happening.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> The difference is that someone puking in your car is a real risk. We hear about it every week on this forum.
> 
> Being abused or assaulted by a pax is a risk, though a very small one. It does happen.
> 
> Getting accused of sexual assault by a minor is not a real risk. I've been on this board for four years and I haven't heard one instance. I've also never heard of any driver having an insurance claim denied because the pax was a minor.


I try to minimize risk whenever possible. This is one way I can do it. I see no benefit to me taking an unaccompanied minor ride - I'd rather take my $3.78 cancellation and move on to the next pax. It's not like they were going to tip anyway!

We all know insurance companies will use any means necessary to avoid paying out a claim. I have zero doubt that they would deny a claim involving an unaccompanied minor pax.

Just because an incident hasn't been posted on uberpeople.net doesn't mean it didn't happen.

I guess we'll agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> I try to minimize risk whenever possible. This is one way I can do it. I see no benefit to me taking an unaccompanied minor ride - I'd rather take my $3.78 cancellation and move on to the next pax. It's not like they were going to tip anyway!
> 
> We all know insurance companies will use any means necessary to avoid paying out a claim. I have zero doubt that they would deny a claim involving an unaccompanied minor pax.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't care whether you take minors or not. I just don't buy all the scary reasons some drivers give others not to take them.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> I try to minimize risk whenever possible. This is one way I can do it. I see no benefit to me taking an unaccompanied minor ride - I'd rather take my $3.78 cancellation and move on to the next pax. It's not like they were going to tip anyway!
> 
> We all know insurance companies will use any means necessary to avoid paying out a claim. I have zero doubt that they would deny a claim involving an unaccompanied minor pax.
> 
> ...


If you cancel it the way that you should, there is no cancel fee ordinarily. The reason you choose is "unaccompanied minor". You do not choose another reason because this is the one that identifies the minor. Plus, communication I have seen excludes this from cancel stats. Also please note it is more at stake than insurance. The Rideshare company will deactivate you, at least. And does anyone know if we could face child endangerment charges in an accident? The CPUC is not understood as such but they make law by a Judge's Order.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

LADryver said:


> If you cancel it the way that you should, there is no cancel fee ordinarily. The reason you choose is "unaccompanied minor". You do not choose another reason because this is the one that identifies the minor. Plus, communication I have seen excludes this from cancel stats. Also please note it is more at stake than insurance. The Rideshare company will deactivate you, at least. And does anyone know if we could face child endangerment charges in an accident? The CPUC is not understood as such but they make law by a Judge's Order.


That's not the way you _should_ cancel those rides. You're supposed to give them until the timer runs out to find an adult, THEN cancel for "unaccompanied minor". That way you get the cancel fee.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

rallias said:


> That's not the way you _should_ cancel those rides. You're supposed to give them until the timer runs out to find an adult, THEN cancel for "unaccompanied minor". That way you get the cancel fee.


You're trippin'.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

They'll learn when little Jimmie or Amber never comes home or comes home limping

Child services should be called on these types of "parents" I mean seriously would you order a pizza & tell the driver here's $8 can you take my child a few miles away? Wtf how lazy or bad of a parent could you be?


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

LADryver said:


> You're trippin'.


According to Gmail (because I report this beyond the "Unaccompanied Minor" cancellation reason as a "My Rider Was Rude" ticket), I pulled this off 4 times thus far this month, and have a fairly consistent track record back to when I last deleted an email (roughly April). So no, I'm not "trippin'".


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

rallias said:


> According to Gmail (because I report this beyond the "Unaccompanied Minor" cancellation reason as a "My Rider Was Rude" ticket), I pulled this off 4 times thus far this month, and have a fairly consistent track record back to when I last deleted an email (roughly April). So no, I'm not "trippin'".


Of course Gmail is an authority? You are super trippin' and being dishonest. You aren't supposed to do anything but cancel and say it is an unaccompanied minor. You only have a rider after you start your ride. You are specifically told to screen the ride eligibility before starting the ride. It takes all kinds. I don't know what to call yours.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Of course Gmail is an authority? You are super trippin' and being dishonest. You aren't supposed to do anything but cancel and say it is an unaccompanied minor. You only have a rider after you start your ride. You are specifically told to screen the ride eligibility before starting the ride. It takes all kinds. I don't know what to call yours.


I do screen eligibility. I tell them they've got X amount of time to find an adult or I can't give them a ride. Then I cancel, for fee.

And hey, the fact that I have to use an unrelated support request reason to get this information to Uber is just Uber's fault, not mine.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not a web camera, it's a security camera


just quoting verbiage HSD used. No video, no photos, no nothing.



TCar said:


> Not to be confused with uber and lyft


of course; those it is against the TOS only.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not a web camera, it's a security camera.
> 
> No different legally in the state of florida than 711 putting up cameras (anywhere but in the bathrooms)
> 
> ...


it has nothing to do with age. It has to do with competency.Minors are not considered competent.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> It has to do with competency.Minors are not considered competent


had everything to do with be under 18; hence the word 'minor'.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And you won't find a personal injury attorney who will say a denied claim isn't a strong possibility. None.


Are you still keeping this going?

I already deferred to your absolute superiority on this topic as well as your far superior intellect. I bow down to you Oh Great One.

For my personal education on this topic, hoping that if I study hard and do my homework I might someday be able to approximate your knowledge on the subject, I have begun searching the Internet for stories where drivers got in trouble for transporting unaccompanied minors. Guess how many news stories about incidents where a rideshare driver got in trouble for driving a minor. Go ahead guess. Anyone?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SHalester said:


> had everything to do with be under 18; hence the word 'minor'.


minors are treated differently in almost every aspect of the law because they are not considered competent.

Age discrimination is mainly a concern of advanced age.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Are you still keeping this going?
> 
> I already deferred to your absolute superiority on this topic as well as your far superior intellect. I bow down to you Oh Great One.
> 
> For my personal education on this topic, hoping that if I study hard and do my homework I might someday be able to approximate your knowledge on the subject, I have begun searching the Internet for stories where drivers got in trouble for transporting unaccompanied minors. Guess how many news stories about incidents where a rideshare driver got in trouble for driving a minor. Go ahead guess. Anyone?


while doing this, see how many were deactivated for no reason. Or how many confessed to bad behavior that caused their deactivation.

just sayin


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> minors are treated differently in almost every aspect of the law because they are not considered competent.
> 
> Age discrimination is mainly a concern of advanced age.
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought we were talking about miners! Of course we can't transport unaccompanied minors!

I kept thinking, miners work hard all day down in the mines doing one of the riskiest jobs in the world, and they have to be a company to go in a rideshare? It just didn't make any sense.



BigRedDriver said:


> ...while doing this, see how many were deactivated for no reason...


Well if you really can get deactivated for "no reason" then there's no way to avoid that is there?

Also, I don't believe it's for "no reason". I think each rider has a score. How many times they've had to call support, how many times their riders had to call support. How many times they questionably "no-showed" riders. How confrontational they are with their riders. Basically how problematic we are as drivers.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Oh, I thought we were talking about miners! Of course we can't transport unaccompanied minors!
> 
> I kept thinking, miners work hard all day down in the mines doing one of the riskiest jobs in the world, and they have to be a company to go in a rideshare? It just didn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


oh, so you're simply trolling. Good to know.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> oh, so you're simply trolling. Good to know.


No I think we all already expressed our opinions. Now it's just a peeing contest. I thought maybe I'd bring a smile to somebody's face.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

rallias said:


> I do screen eligibility. I tell them they've got X amount of time to find an adult or I can't give them a ride. Then I cancel, for fee.
> 
> And hey, the fact that I have to use an unrelated support request reason to get this information to Uber is just Uber's fault, not mine.


Find an adult? Any adult? Dammit, that is how kids buy alcohol. You are endangering them by giving the incentive to solicit strangers. You are trippin' out of orbit. You need to take the kids as they present themselves to you. If they already have an adult they will tell you. You are making for a big issue if the adult they find 1) is actually taken from the crowd, because then they are still unaccompanied, and 2) is someone who takes control of them, even hurts them. The fire you play with is far out of control.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Find an adult? Any adult? Dammit, that is how kids buy alcohol. You are endangering them by giving the incentive to solicit strangers. You are trippin' out of orbit. You need to take the kids as they present themselves to you. If they already have an adult they will tell you. You are making for a big issue if the adult they find 1) is actually taken from the crowd, because then they are still unaccompanied, and 2) is someone who takes control of them, even hurts them. The fire you play with is far out of control.


In my practical experience, too often they're unwilling (neighbor? The heck do you think I AM?) or unable (Teacher? They've got their own lives). I've recited that line countless times, and have never had a person "find an adult", much less find some stranger willing to deal with a kid for the length of time it takes to get an Uber ride.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

rallias said:


> In my practical experience, too often they're unwilling (neighbor? The heck do you think I AM?) or unable (Teacher? They've got their own lives). I've recited that line countless times, and have never had a person "find an adult", much less find some stranger willing to deal with a kid for the length of time it takes to get an Uber ride.


Neighbors hurt kids too. You are doing something very wrongly.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Neighbors hurt kids too. You are doing something very wrongly.


Yes. I'm getting paid what I'm owed, without incident.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Youburr said:


> I always ask potential pax to provide one of the following:
> 
> In-state, fully-valid driver's license
> Valid or expired, undamaged, U.S. passport
> ...


Sure you do buddy. Sure you do.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

rallias said:


> Yes. I'm getting paid what I'm owed, without incident.


We all would truly like to be paid for these cancellations, but to put Innocents into hazardous hands, you first of all, would in the case of an incident, be tracked down, questioned, and possibly arrested. Then will the pay have been worth it?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

You only need: Something of official issue that shows they are 18 or over. You aren't conducting a citizenship screening.

When will some drivers learn? Tampering with a minor could produce consequences if the tampering was deemed to cause danger or harm.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

LADryver said:


> When will some drivers learn? Tampering with a minor could produce consequences if the tampering was deemed to cause danger or harm.


What is "tampering" with a minor?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

LADryver said:


> We all would truly like to be paid for these cancellations, but to put Innocents into hazardous hands, you first of all, would in the case of an incident, be tracked down, questioned, and possibly arrested. Then will the pay have been worth it?


Perfectly legal to let the timer run out before cancelling for "Unaccompanied minor".
I usually politely tell them that I can't transport them without a person 18 or older accompanying them and that they will have to cancel the trip. Often they do and you get the cancellation fee. If they don't? Just let the timer run out then cancel them yourself to get the fee.

You have incurred the vehicle cost of driving to an ineligible pickup. Additionally, you have incurred an opportunity cost since you may have lost a legal fare while responding to the under age ping. Perfectly ethical to cancel after the timer runs out for unaccompanied minor. Likewise it works the same for no child seat in child seat cases.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Are you still keeping this going?
> 
> I already deferred to your absolute superiority on this topic as well as your far superior intellect. I bow down to you Oh Great One.
> 
> For my personal education on this topic, hoping that if I study hard and do my homework I might someday be able to approximate your knowledge on the subject, I have begun searching the Internet for stories where drivers got in trouble for transporting unaccompanied minors. Guess how many news stories about incidents where a rideshare driver got in trouble for driving a minor. Go ahead guess. Anyone?


Will continue calling it out. Call a personal injury attorney if you


Tarvus said:


> Perfectly legal to let the timer run out before cancelling for "Unaccompanied minor".
> I usually politely tell them that I can't transport them without a person 18 or older accompanying them and that they will have to cancel the trip. Often they do and you get the cancellation fee. If they don't? Just let the timer run out then cancel them yourself to get the fee.
> 
> You have incurred the vehicle cost of driving to an ineligible pickup. Additionally, you have incurred an opportunity cost since you may have lost a legal fare while responding to the under age ping. Perfectly ethical to cancel after the timer runs out for unaccompanied minor. Likewise it works the same for no child seat in child seat cases.


After incurring the cost, and time, of driving to the pickup, as well as opportunity cost, the cancellation is more profitable than taking the trip. In many cases that is.

Plus, I turn my other app, U/L, on while the timer counts down. Quite frequently, I've got another ride as soon as the timer's up. When calculating $/mile it's great. Also $/hr. Legitimate cancels pay well with less stress.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

theMezz said:


> As long as drivers keep taking them - we will keep getting them.
> I think I am the only driver in my city that refused kids and babies with no seats


I even put it in my profile that I don't have child seats. And I get a call at least once a week that I have to cancel because....no child seat.

And I refuse to take kids as well. Only a fool would. And we apparently have a bunch of fools driving for Uber.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will continue calling it out....


Thank you. I expect no less.

I feel bad. I assume you have to keep finding a phone booth [you know how hard those are to find nowadays], pulling over and changing into your SuperUberDriver outfit in order to keep "calling out" inaccuracies on an online forum and standing up for "Truth, Justice and the American way".

I salute you sir!

I'd like to start a Go-Fund-Me page to cover the costs of dry-cleaning your cape.



Clothahump said:


> I even put it in my profile that I don't have child seats. And I get a call at least once a week that I have to cancel because....no child seat.
> 
> And I refuse to take kids as well. Only a fool would. And we apparently have a bunch of fools driving for Uber.


Yes, taking little Johnny-WhiteBread home from extracurricular studies or after-school sports is exactly what's wrong with this country. Fascism, pure fascism. I can think of no greater crime or foolish endeavor.

On a serious note, if the person booking the ride tells me I'm picking up a minor I cancel.

If the rider is clearly underage, I cancel.

If the person appears to be an adult I drive the ride.

Understand, It's not against the law to drive a minor, it's a quote un-quote rideshare company policy which they do little if anything to enforce.

If you call them up and report that a prospective rider was a minor what do they say? "We'll make sure you're not paired with that rider again.". Does that sound like they're taking it seriously?

The rideshare companies are quite happy to look the other way and accept the money.

This isn't the capital offense you're making it out to be. I realize you're saying it's a legal liability. I think we have a good defense if the rider could pass for being an adult. The rideshare driver can say "the company directed me to pick up this passenger. I assumed they had vetted the passenger.

If the rideshare companies really cared, there would be the "passenger not the account holder" option to cancel.

The rideshare companies are quite happy to have account holders book rides for other people, be they adults or minors.

Maybe we should pat down each rider, you know, to make sure they don't have any contraband or weapons.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Thank you. I expect no less.
> 
> I feel bad. I assume you have to keep finding a phone booth [you know how hard those are to find nowadays], pulling over and changing into your SuperUberDriver outfit in order to keep "calling out" inaccuracies on an online forum and standing up for "Truth, Justice and the American way".
> 
> ...


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If we don't pick up minors then how do you expect them to get around because they are too young to get a drivers license. I never know if my rider is underage because I don't look at them.


And if we don't help kids buy booze, where will they get it? From the neighborhood thugs? OMG!

NOT


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Drive away past them, wave too them and hello. That’s all I do to collect the fee of a whole $3.75.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Drive away past them, wave too them and hello. That's all I do to collect the fee of a whole $3.75.


Excellent. Basically do the same and enjoy it. &#128077;

Will take the cancel fee anyday over those brats in my vehicle.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

In the 12,000+ rides I've done in the 5+ years I've been at this full time, this rarely comes up. I've knowingly driven unaccompanied minors probably no more than 10 to 15 times. Here in CO, It's only an Uber/Lyft policy and not a legal or insurance issue, but I do draw a line if I know they're middle school aged or younger like young "ivonne" I refused last week and whom I made cancel.

Interestingly enough, Uber support inadvertently sent a message to me that was meant for the rider. At least now I have a better idea on how Uber handles these sorts of reports.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RioRoja said:


> In the 12,000+ rides I've done in the 5+ years I've been at this full time, this rarely comes up. I've knowingly driven unaccompanied minors probably no more than 10 to 15 times. Here in CO, It's only an Uber/Lyft policy and not a legal or insurance issue, but I do draw a line if I know they're middle school aged or younger like young "ivonne" I refused last week and whom I made cancel.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Uber support inadvertently sent a message to me that was meant for the rider. At least now I have a better idea on how Uber handles these sorts of reports.
> 
> ...


And if Uber would just send this message to account holders, in violation, after being reported, that would certainly reduce the problem.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I concur with everything you wrote. If I ever needed a ride, I'd take a taxi. At least, I know the background checks are more stringent.


Not by much...

One drug test when applying for the Endorsement to the license and fingerprinting.

They'll be able to pull his/her prints from the knife in your heart...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Not by much...
> 
> One drug test when applying for the Endorsement to the license and fingerprinting.
> 
> They'll be able to pull his/her prints from the knife in your heart...


At least taxi drivers are finger printed.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> child seats or minors on a ride? The former yes, the latter nope. How else explain HopSkipDrive; all minors, no parents.


 You are correct. This is against Uber TOS but is against the law only in CA. I don't know about HopSkipDrive and CA law. I looked this stuff up. I'm not saying you should transport minors.I'm only saying all of these people talking about law and insurance are incorrect. They are correct about TOS. Two different things



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Thank you. I expect no less.
> 
> I feel bad. I assume you have to keep finding a phone booth [you know how hard those are to find nowadays], pulling over and changing into your SuperUberDriver outfit in order to keep "calling out" inaccuracies on an online forum and standing up for "Truth, Justice and the American way".
> 
> ...


 I see where you are coming from. This forum proves you can worry something forward. Imaginations run wild worrying about everything that could possibly happen but rarely ever does. Eleven pages of it so far. Ian is doing a great job. Should work for a political campaign.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> At least taxi drivers are finger printed.


Which means what? Their fingerprints will be found all over their cars?

I dispatched. MOST of those guys were addicts/alcoholics. We had to let one guy go because, while he'd been driving around quite frequently with his 15-yr-old "niece" for awhile, we received a complaint from a mother of a 14-yr-old about him picking up the kid and two of her friends and driving them deep into the other side of Branch Brook Park and refusing to take them home after he'd taken their cell phones from them. He wanted to "talk".

Any sense of a cab being safer is a lie.

Fingerprints help with nothing until after the fact.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> but is against the law only in CA.


It is not against the law to drive a minor in California. RS or otherwise.
It is only again TOS of those services that are not cleared to drive minors. And those services that do drive minors the biggest difference is a much deeper background check for drivers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Which means what? Their fingerprints will be found all over their cars?
> 
> I dispatched. MOST of those guys were addicts/alcoholics. We had to let one guy go because, while he'd been driving around quite frequently with his 15-yr-old "niece" for awhile, we received a complaint from a mother of a 14-yr-old about him picking up the kid and two of her friends and driving them deep into the other side of Branch Brook Park and refusing to take them home after he'd taken their cell phones from them. He wanted to "talk".
> 
> ...


Agree to disagree. I've never felt unsafe taking a local cab, but after reading this forum and hearing scary stories from women pax, I'd feel less safe taking an U/L.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> It is not against the law to drive a minor in California. RS or otherwise.
> It is only again TOS of those services that are not cleared to drive minors. And those services that do drive minors the biggest difference is a much deeper background check for drivers.


YOU are soooooo full of it!!!!!!!!!!

Read Uber's TOS!!!!!

WHAT DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THAT??????

You're not allowed to drive unaccompanied minors. Period. Drivers who don't understand this are soooooo lower class.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> You're not allowed to drive unaccompanied minors. Period. Drivers who don't understand this are soooooo lower class.


I guess that makes you high class?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I guess that makes you high class?


We have just found the smartest and classiest person on the forum. Search is complete.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> We have just found the smartest and classiest person on the forum. Search is complete.


Awww, I thought I was still in the running.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

rallias said:


> Awww, I thought I was still in the running.


You are. Just poking fun at the baby bear.


----------

